# [Wet Thumb Forum]-Plants for a 20 gallon hex?



## rssjsb (Sep 8, 2003)

I've been lurking around here for awhile, but this is my first post. Great site!

I received a 20 gallon hex tank as a gift from some well-meaning relatives. My first thought was to return it, but now I'm wondering if there's something interesting/creative I can do with it. 

The most immediate and obvious problem is how to get enough light to grow anything. Of course the fixture that came with the tank was feeble - 9 watts. The fixture is small - only 14" across, so may make retrofitting impossible. The tank is 15" across and 24" deep.

Assuming I can overcome that problem, I'm not sure how to fill all that vertical space with only a 15x15" footprint to work with.

I don't really know what fish I would put in the tank, just a few of something really small.

Any thoughts? Thanks!


----------



## rssjsb (Sep 8, 2003)

I've been lurking around here for awhile, but this is my first post. Great site!

I received a 20 gallon hex tank as a gift from some well-meaning relatives. My first thought was to return it, but now I'm wondering if there's something interesting/creative I can do with it. 

The most immediate and obvious problem is how to get enough light to grow anything. Of course the fixture that came with the tank was feeble - 9 watts. The fixture is small - only 14" across, so may make retrofitting impossible. The tank is 15" across and 24" deep.

Assuming I can overcome that problem, I'm not sure how to fill all that vertical space with only a 15x15" footprint to work with.

I don't really know what fish I would put in the tank, just a few of something really small.

Any thoughts? Thanks!


----------



## Pooky (Feb 13, 2003)

Retrofitting shouldnt be to hard. You could get atleast 2 13 watt power compact pcs over it, give you about 1.3 watts per gallon. With that, you could do anubias, java ferns, java moss, and probably some contortunist vals. For fish, get a dozen tetras, and a trio of cories, and you've got a pleasent little community...

I live in my own little world, but thats ok, they know me here.


----------



## Phil Edwards (Jan 22, 2004)

rssjsb,

Welcome to the AB boards, we're glad you like the site!

Pooky's suggestion of a 2x 13watt PC fixture is a good one and should work well for that kind of tank. If you're at all DIY inclined Home Depot and the like have some neat options in pendant lighting that could be really good for a hex tank.

Another option would be to search out a small HQI/HQL pendant system. Many nano-reefers use 70watt HQI systems over small tanks and one of those would be perfect for a tall tank like yours.

As for aquascaping, it all depends on how creative you want to get. A bunch of sticks cable-tied together would me a great frame for Anubias and Ferns climbing up the back wall. If you have enough light, there are some very pretty stemplants which would compliment the high height:width ratio. I'd stay away from Swords and Vals in this tank. Swords get too big and Vals take over too easily.

There are many options. Keep looking around and don't be afraid to ask questions about specific plants. We're here to talk plants and ask/answer questions.

Best,
Phil

/masthead-refined-mini.jpg


----------



## rssjsb (Sep 8, 2003)

Thanks for the suggestions, and the welcome.









Creativity is definitely in order for the plants, since there's not enough surface area for much in the way of fish. I even considered trying some kind of mini-paludarium, but don't know if such a thing is possible on such a small scale.

I like your suggestion of bundled sticks, Phil, but I'm having some trouble visualizing it. I guess I'll have to play around with it.

I think pendant lighting is a bit more than I'm ready for, so I guess I'm stuck with low-light plants. Sigh. With such weak light, will enough get down to the bottom for some dwarf sag, or am I stuck with just bare gravel?

Thanks again!


----------



## Phil Edwards (Jan 22, 2004)

The 13w PC lights will get to the substrate without much difficulty. You could keep Sag or E. tenellus pretty easily. If you position the light just right, you could probably keep Glosso too.

/masthead-refined-mini.jpg


----------



## Neight Goetz (Jan 5, 2004)

20 hex...
How tall is the tank?
I'd go with a light green crypt wendtii that surrounds a verticle piece of driftwood.
The driftwood would have tons of anubia nana attched to it.

N8


----------



## rssjsb (Sep 8, 2003)

The tank is 24" tall, which is why I was concerned about enough light getting to the substrate. 

Thanks for the suggestion. I'm thinking of using EcoComplete for a substrate, so a light green crypt would look good. 

I was also thinking about something taller that would provide some visual continuity from bottom to top. Phil has suggested that vals are too aggressive, and I don't want a maintenance headache (like the one I've got going with the difformis jungle in my 10 gallon). 

Thanks again!


----------



## tsunami06 (Feb 6, 2003)

How about some Cryptocoryne balansae, spiralis, or retrospiralis?

Carlos

-------------------------
"If you hear a voice within you say 'you cannot paint,' then by all means paint, and that voice will be silenced." -- Van Gogh


----------



## Neal (Mar 1, 2003)

Don't plant on the bottom. Plant on the top... Instead of trying to recreate an aquascape based off a stream, lake or river bottom, recreate one based on the top of the water. Hang some long spindly sticks down from the top as if they were roots coming from trees on the bank and grow mosses and 1 or 2 mini anubias off of them. Add some floating plants with dangling roots. Just use very dark gravel. Draw attention away from the bottom of the tank and take advantage of the height.

Then your plants are closer to the light and are all low light tolerant anyway so you can get away with spending less on the lights and a lot less on substrate. 

A school of hatchet fish swimming around the "roots" would look great.


----------



## rssjsb (Sep 8, 2003)

Thanks you guys! Tsunami06, I hadn't thought about retrospiralis -- it's got the same look as a val, but probably grows much more slowly.

Neal, I'm intrigued by this idea -- it' just the kind of creative approach I'm looking for. Any suggestions on floating plants? My only experience with them has been with hornwort (too messy), riccia (also messy when it gets blown around in the filter return), and duckweed (waaaay too aggressive). I'm assuming you're suggesting some bigger individual plant. Keep in mind that there isn't much surface area in this tank, just 15"x15".

Also, how would you suspend the branches to get the effect that you're after? The structure is something I have a hard time visualizing.

Thanks again!


----------



## Paul Higashikawa (Mar 18, 2004)

Get either one or two really nice looking branches of wood. It(or they)should be big enough to go from the top of the surface all the way to the bottom, or few inches above the substrate. You don't want the top of the wood to be seen below the water surface as that will make the whole imitation look too fake. You want it to have an illusion that it is part of the root system of a tree extending from beyond the top of the water surface into the riverbank. If you can find the right size that will do just that then you have nothing to worry about as far as suspending it is concerned; you wouldn't need to!

http://f1.pg.photos.yahoo.com/ph/rainorlight/detail?.dir=/Pets&.dnm=8f46.jpg

Good luck!

Paul


----------



## tsunami06 (Feb 6, 2003)

SurWrathful,

That looks like a wonderful idea for a tall tank! However, personally, this setup is prime for some Marsilea quadrifolia in the foreground, the branches to be absolutely smothered in neatly trimmed Java moss, and a good sized Bolbitis heudelotii tied to the wood as the focal point. 
A few Anubias nana 'petit' as accents in the moss. This way you're not concentring on neither
the top or bottom. You have plants at _every_ level.

Fish choice? Blue rams, cardinals, kerri tetras would all work well with this idea.

Carlos

-------------------------
"If you hear a voice within you say 'you cannot paint,' then by all means paint, and that voice will be silenced." -- Van Gogh


----------



## Paul Higashikawa (Mar 18, 2004)

You got a good point there, Carlos







I am still having trouble picturing what a 20-gal hex would look like. Never seen one. It's always either 36-gal, 45-gal, or a simple 2-gal(my very first fish tank was just that!) Maybe someone can post a picture of the 20-gal hex.

Paul


----------



## rssjsb (Sep 8, 2003)

Here's a link to a picture of the tank:

http://www.petsmart.com/fish/shopping/aquariums%5F%5F%5Fbowls/medium%5F%5F%5Flarge%5Facrylic%5Ftanks/products/product%5F24378.shtml


----------



## Neal (Mar 1, 2003)

> quote:
> 
> Originally posted by rssjsb:
> Neal, I'm intrigued by this idea -- it' just the kind of creative approach I'm looking for. Any suggestions on floating plants? My only experience with them has been with hornwort (too messy), riccia (also messy when it gets blown around in the filter return), and duckweed (waaaay too aggressive). I'm assuming you're suggesting some bigger individual plant. Keep in mind that there isn't much surface area in this tank, just 15"x15".
> ...


I'm thinking pennywort as a floater, sort of a lily pad look from below with some dangling roots.

Hmm, after looking at your tank on the website, it's going to be hard to suspend the roots and not have it be really visible. I was assuming your tank would have a rim around the top that you could use to hide whatever hardware you used to hang the roots.

On your tank, I see only one way to do it, you'll need at least one root that reaches all the way from the top to the bottom. Similar to what Paul has in his image. This should probably be your strongest branch. Then you could use an aquarium safe epoxy to glue the bottom of the branch to the bottom of the tank and hide the epoxy in the gravel. This should support it well enough that you wouldn't need to attach it to the top at all.

Ideally this branch would have enough, well, branches that it would look like roots all by itself. If not you could use a dark fishing line or wire to attach other branches to the main branch under water to provide the shoots of the roots off to the sides and then use java moss & anubias to hide the joins.

If you go with suspended lighting, either from the wall, ceiling or on legs on the aquarium, you could even grow some plants on the part of the branch that extends out of the tank. A simple pothos would look good, wouldn't need soil, and its roots trailing in the water would add to the illusion of the stream bank.

Hmm, maybe I need to start convincing my wife I need a 20 tall or one of those new cube tanks.

Good luck and post pictures! Oh and feel free to ask more questions, I might not have the answers, but I can probably make them up.


----------



## rssjsb (Sep 8, 2003)

Couple of questions. First, would attaching the branch to the floor of the tank make the tank impossible to clean? If so, would it be wise to put plants on the substrate to utilize some of the waste I'll be unable to vaccuum?

Also, (I know, this is three questions), any ideas on a good source for an appropriate piece of wood? Most driftwood I see in LFS is chunky rather than long and branchy. I've seen some nice pieces on line but they were really expensive. If I venture beyond the LFS, are there types of wood to look for or avoid?


----------



## Paul Higashikawa (Mar 18, 2004)

Actually, it is all about making and creating a sense of illusion. In that respect, you don't even need to use a real wood! If price is an inhibition then you could do a simple look-alike. Personally I would still go for using real woods, however, if price is one reason then I would buy cheaper woods. I would get smaller pieces of woods and glue them together. Make sure whatever chemicals you use is inert, meaning it won't react with anything or leak anything into the water. That's one option. Option #2 is to use styrofoam or any kind of material that you create a branch look. Glue it onto a piece of thin glass, which can then sit on the bottom of the tank. You can then bury the glass-wood part with the substrate. What do you think? These should get you ideas started brewing







As far as cleaning is concerned, you should never ever nor is it possible to 100% clean the tank. You really don't need to do that. Just lightly vacuuming around the area should be enough. If you have plants growing near or around the branch then their roots will most likely take up these debris/feces/anything else that falls in that area. Moreover, it also has to do with the amound of bio-load you're planning on having. How many fish? What kindda fish? Blah blah blah, you get the idea







I personally don't recommend going to the wild and collect woods; rocks are different. Woods require more careful treatment and monitoring. You never know what people throw into the lakes/rivers/bayous/ditches nowadays So don't risk it. Good luck!

Paul


----------



## tsunami06 (Feb 6, 2003)

I always recommend vacuuming the gravel for lose detritus and organic matter. Don't drive the
vacuum into the gravel but do pass the vacuum right over the substrate/foreground plants. This will remove any extra organic matter that would just make your tank, well, look dirty. Also siphon around any other plants that are non floating to remove any debris from there. The extra maintenance will result in better water clarity. The tank will look more presentable and have more "sparkle."

I've sent you a private message about the driftwood.

Carlos

-------------------------
"If you hear a voice within you say 'you cannot paint,' then by all means paint, and that voice will be silenced." -- Van Gogh


----------



## Neal (Mar 1, 2003)

> quote:
> 
> Originally posted by rssjsb:
> Couple of questions. First, would attaching the branch to the floor of the tank make the tank impossible to clean? If so, would it be wise to put plants on the substrate to utilize some of the waste I'll be unable to vaccuum?


I wouldn't worry about it. It's just going to be at that one spot where you won't be able to vacuum. The amount of waste that builds up should be minimal. If it bugs you, plant some small crypts or those little swords around the root, it'll just help hide it.


----------

